# Cable adapter advice needed



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

I have an Optoma EP716 projector with VGA and S-video ports (here's what the spec sheet says: (Dual D-Sub 15, VGA for Monitor Loop Through, S-Video, Composite Video, Audio Minijack, RS-232
). I'd like to use component video or even HDMI from my DVD player to the projector. I noticed they sell adapters- is this all I need, or do I need the converter boxes that convert VGA/component signals. 

Lastly, please recommend DVD player features I should look for when buying. I am using an Onkyo surround sound system in the setup.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You will need a component to vga adaptor to connect component to your projector. Page 9 of the manual shows the component connection.
http://marketing.optomausa.com/PDFs/usermanuals/Optoma_EP716_Manual.pdf
HDMI is another matter. You will need a convertor box to convert the HDMI digital to VGA analog. Look to spend $150 to $200. Not worth the expense in my opinion.


----------

